# Computer runs TOO FAST!



## turbodog (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm working with a new pc so I can put win 7 through its paces. I built the pc and loaded win 7 pro.

The pc is possessed. The clock runs at approx 30x normal speed, as does everything that depends on the clock/timer function. The clock rolls over a new minute about every 2 seconds. The cursor blinks at a VERY rapid rate.

Google searches uncover the following
a. possible link to 'high precision event timer'
b. corrupt timer service

Seems I have ruled out option b from testing and a reinstall. The reinstall took less than 10 minutes by the way.....

Motherboard is current with latest bios/drivers/etc. But bios doesn't seem to have a disable HPET feature.

Anybody know anything about this blasted feature? Seems win 7 is ok without it.... now I just need to kill it somehow. Maybe a registry tweak?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 18, 2009)

LOL you could lag everyone into submission in multiplayer and slaughter them all!!
 No I can't help. I know nothing about what goes on inside these CPU things.


----------



## csshih (Dec 18, 2009)

reflash the bios?


----------



## da.gee (Dec 18, 2009)

Look in the mirror. Are you aging rapidly? If so pull the plug on that thing quick!

That's a weird one. Does the BIOS clock show the right time? Spyware??


----------



## turbodog (Dec 18, 2009)

No. Old and new bios both did it.

Bios shows correct time, and windows will eventually fall back to the right time periodically.

No rogue s/w. New pc. Only disk in it has been win 7 and mobo drivers.

Appears that several asus board that are in the m4a78 and m4a785 series have the same problem. Seems to be solved by disabling HPET. But this board has no disable feature. Ideas on how to do this through windows/etc?

On the good side, I can watch a youtube video much faster now.


----------



## da.gee (Dec 18, 2009)

I found this "solution" from someone with a similar problem although the answer didn't actually work. I don't expect it will for you either but on the off chance...

Welcome to Microsoft Answers!

Usually, this issue is caused by Windows Time service corrupt. You can try to take following steps to troubleshoot this issue.

Run the following command in an elevate privileges cmd window.

net stop w32time

w32tm /unregister

w32tm /register

net start w32time

w32tm /resync

Then, please restart the computer to test the issue again.

W32tm.exe is used to configure Windows Time service settings. It can also be used to diagnose problems with the time service. W32tm.exe is the preferred command line tool for configuring, monitoring, or troubleshooting the Windows Time service.

Refer this link for more information:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc773263(WS.10).aspx 

You also perform System File Checker.

1. Open an elevated command prompt. To do this, click Start, click All Programs, click Accessories, right-click Command Prompt, and then click Run as administrator. If you are prompted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type the password, or click Allow.
2. Type the following command, and then press ENTER:

sfc /scannow

The sfc /scannow command scans all protected system files and replaces incorrect versions with correct Microsoft versions.

For further information, visit the below mentioned link: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 18, 2009)

If it is running too fast, put it on a leash until it's housebroken. I used to have that problem with my refrigerator and having some dude calling regularly to see if it was also running so I could catch it.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks. Already tried both. Doesn't work.




da.gee said:


> I found this "solution" from someone with a similar problem although the answer didn't actually work. I don't expect it will for you either but on the off chance...
> 
> Welcome to Microsoft Answers!
> 
> ...


----------



## turbodog (Dec 18, 2009)

For what it's worth..... this speedup happens even when installing windows.


----------



## jtr1962 (Dec 18, 2009)

Did you check for jumpers on the M/B which might let you disable HPET? I know jumpers seem kind of arcane these days, but it's worth looking.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 18, 2009)

A *very* long shot... but maybe the battery??


----------



## HarryN (Dec 18, 2009)

I am not sure about your system, but the clock used to be based on a quartz crystal, not the software and cpu. If that is still true, then the problem is not going to be fixed with bios or other software.


----------



## RocketTomato (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you have a copy of XP you can try to install? That way you can at least determine if it is a hardware or software problem.


----------



## RA40 (Dec 18, 2009)

You have one heck of an OC on that puppy. 

Has this mobo been in use prior to the Win 7 install?
Did it have timing problems then?
What CPU, is this correctly detected at post? 

The default BIOS shouldn't need tweaking. Call ASUS and see what they say.
If a new MOBO, RMA it.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 19, 2009)

Naw. Bios time is accurate.

This is a known problem with 7. It's something along the lines of the famous black screen of death, just different.

XP is fine, just 7 problem.

I need to find how to disable HPET in bios or through a registry edit/etc.

It's neat to see this in action. So many things are triggered off the timer. You get to see updates to things in slow motion. Would not be bad for a troubleshooting tool.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 19, 2009)

CPU detection is fine. It's a phenom ii x3 2.8 ghz. Got two nice raptor drives attached in a raid setup. Would like to see some of those 15k rpm units....


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## jtr1962 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm laughing at that photo because someone doing such a nice imitation of a TGV would probably be well past the speed checker by the time it displayed their speed. Not that it matters, though. They're already well aware that they're going over the speed limit I'm sure. :devil: Or at least I hope. oo:


----------



## blasterman (Dec 19, 2009)

The it's obvious you have a motherboard that's not compatible with Win 7 and it's not a 'blame it on Microsoft' issue. It's the hardware makers job to make their products work with Windows, not the other way around.

If it were me I'd send the board back and get a different model before a time stamp corruption issue eventually trashes something important....Or you can write a script to ping a internet time server every couple of minutes (before they block you).


----------



## adi (Dec 19, 2009)

Go to Control Panel, System, Device Manager, Expand System Devices ... thats where you can disable the HPET...

Try disconnecting everything, take the CMOS battery out for half an hour and then re-try it...

Try safe mode...and the usual selective startup options in msconfig...


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 19, 2009)

adi said:


> Go to Control Panel



One post in three years?!


----------



## Dawg (Dec 19, 2009)

StarHalo said:


> One post in three years?!


Some people are pretty much read only.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 20, 2009)

adi said:


> Go to Control Panel, System, Device Manager, Expand System Devices ... thats where you can disable the HPET...
> 
> Try disconnecting everything, take the CMOS battery out for half an hour and then re-try it...
> 
> Try safe mode...and the usual selective startup options in msconfig...



Been there, tried that. I need the big guns.... something's just not right here. It even goes into 'turbo' mode when running setup! Ever see win7 load COMPLETELY in less than 10 minutes?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Dec 21, 2009)

what kind of motherboard? again arcane, but look for labeled jumpers. Double-check that cpu is supported by mobo. Definitely a strange problem, I wonder what happens when you load intense games...


----------



## RA40 (Dec 21, 2009)

You haven't unlocked one of the deactivated cores have you?


----------



## Sector7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe its been set for overclocking, check the bios and jumpers for it... is the cpu running hotter then normal?


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 21, 2009)

Time to run 3DMark and submit your score..


----------



## turbodog (Dec 21, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> what kind of motherboard? again arcane, but look for labeled jumpers. Double-check that cpu is supported by mobo. Definitely a strange problem, I wonder what happens when you load intense games...



Asus m4785 series. No, all cores accounted for. CPU temp is fine.

Even overclocked, the timer/clock should be stable. And bios time upon reboot is dead on balls accurate.

Weird.

Asus isn't saying much, even after I directed them to threads on the net about others with the same problem.


----------



## RA40 (Dec 21, 2009)

I had to wiki HPET to comprehend:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Precision_Event_Timer

My conclusion at this point, try another mobo with known HPET compatibilities. 

From past events, seems Asus mentioned a BIOS patch for one older mobo but those uesers were left hanging. Thanks for this thread...now my awareness is up.


----------



## shadghost (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it a AMD prossor, (can you list the specs)

if it is amd i know you __may__ need drivers, i know on x2's you do in xp

http://support.amd.com/us/psearch/P...&product=&contentType=Tech Download Processor


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 22, 2009)

turbodog said:


> Been there, tried that. I need the big guns.... something's just not right here. It even goes into 'turbo' mode when running setup! Ever see win7 load COMPLETELY in less than 10 minutes?


 
Go on some unsecured sites.

Maybe you'll get lucky and catch a virus that'll slow it down to normal operating speed.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 22, 2009)

turbodog said:


> CPU detection is fine. It's a phenom ii x3 2.8 ghz. Got two nice raptor drives attached in a raid setup. Would like to see some of those 15k rpm units....



specs


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 22, 2009)

You mistakenly got one of the boards meant for the military's Aurora. It was a reject board sent back the by military as their Aurora computers run roughly 3000 times faster than any current desktop computers. So actually your mobo is running slow


----------



## shadghost (Dec 24, 2009)

turbodog said:


> specs





did you try the drivers?


----------



## turbodog (Dec 24, 2009)

shadghost said:


> did you try the drivers?



Win xp/7 doesn't need drivers for the cpu... sort of what x86 compatible means.

The downloads that were in that link were for a processor idling software package anyway.


----------

